# Need some Sudwala SA advice



## Gramma5 (May 10, 2012)

Last August I began working with Ron at Fairfields to sell my Sudwala ts. We faxed things and then after several tries completed the paperwork to sell. He was in the process of putting together a group of ts for sale to one entity.I know that some were sold because a friends was also included in that sale. Then he asked for my original share certificate so I sent that to him. All items were received. However, because of the mail delay, my ts was not included in that sale. He assured me he was putting another group together. We have had communication over the winter. No sale thus far. In the last 6 weeks, I have sent him 2 emails with no response. I'm getting very concerned because he is usually fairly prompt at responding. Since receiving the notice of Niky's leaving and change of management company...I'm  really nervous because he has the ORIGINAL timeshare certificate and is NOT RESPONDING. What can I do? I don't care about getting money for my ts...but I don't want to be holding the bag and having to continue to pay maintenance fees.. Any suggestions are welcome........Thx


----------



## Gramma5 (May 10, 2012)

hoping someone will comment........


----------



## catwgirl (May 10, 2012)

I sold my Sudwala through Ron last year, as did a friend of mine.  The process was slow, and communication even slower, but I finally got an email saying my unit had sold.  There was no further communication after that. I haven't been billed for any MFs so it looks as if the unit was transferred to a new owner.  Patience is key here.

Also, I have noticed that only about half the emails I send to SA manage to get through.  They seem good about answering when they do receive an email.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 10, 2012)

Since you've already sent him all your paperwork, I'd probably keep up the email reminders to him.  I've heard similar stories in the past.  In fact, I almost went through him (trying to sell another SA location-Durban Sands) when he posted he had an opportunity to sell a block of SA (not necessarily Sudwala) via a Yahoo group.  

However, I got another lead from someone on this board about another broker and went that route.  Took me about 6 mos. but mine is closed.

I'm still hanging on to my Sudwala as it's been easy to manage and TPUs not that bad, and we'll see how it works out without Niky and the new management company.


----------



## Gramma5 (May 11, 2012)

*Has anyone communicated with Ron from Fairfields SA?*

Thank you for the responses. I am still concerned that Ron has not responded in several weeks inspite of several emails. Has anyone else had a problem with him taking a month or more to respond. Could he not be associated with Sudwala anymore?


----------



## catwgirl (May 11, 2012)

When I sold through Ron, most of the correspondence actually came from someone named Marina.  Try emailing her at marinar@fairfields.co.za

Also, I have noticed that when I email from my email account at work, it goes through.  When I use my Yahoo account, I have less response.


----------

